# كم مره ذكر اسم يسوع بالعهد القديم



## ماهر (11 أكتوبر 2006)

كم مره ذكر اسم يسوع صراحة 

في العهد القديم ...؟!

واذا لم يذكر سوى اسم " المسيح "


فماهي كل صفات وذكر مسيح العهد 


القديم 

التي تنطبق على المسيح؟!

وهل اعترف هو بكون هذا الاسقاط

اي مسيح العهد القديم  هو يسوع ؟

مع ذكر ادلة الاسقاط

او الاعتراف الشخصي ليسوع بانه 

المسيح


وشكرا لكم


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهر قال:


> كم مره ذكر اسم يسوع صراحة





ماهر قال:


> في العهد القديم ...؟!
> 
> واذا لم يذكر سوى اسم " المسيح "




المسيح ذكر في العهد القديم بلفظة المسيا
مع الجدير بالذكر ان يسوع معناها
الله يخلص





> فماهي كل صفات وذكر مسيح العهد
> 
> القديم
> 
> التي تنطبق على المسيح؟!





حكمه:
لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق اش7:9

مكان ولادته:
اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل مي2:5

وقت مجيئه:
فاعلم و افهم انه من خروج الامر لتجديد اورشليم و بنائها الى المسيح الرئيس سبعة اسابيع و اثنان و ستون اسبوعا يعود و يبنى سوق و خليج في ضيق الازمنة دا25:9

ميلاده من عذراء:
و لكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه اية ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه عمانوئيل اش14:7    

و غيرها الكثير (حوالي 300 نبوءة)








> وهل اعترف هو بكون هذا الاسقاط
> 
> اي مسيح العهد القديم هو يسوع ؟
> 
> ...




متى 5 و العدد 39
فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية . وهي التي تشهد لي .

متى 22
Mat 22:41  وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: 
Mat 22:42  «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». 
Mat 22:43  قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: 
Mat 22:44  قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ 
Mat 22:45  فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» 
Mat 22:46  فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً. 


Mat 24:5  فَإِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ: أَنَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 


Mat 26:63  وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟» 
Mat 26:64  قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ». 


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*بجد رائع*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي ماي روك*
*هاااااي ماهر *
*بصراحة مفيش بعد كدة *
*ماي روك أجابتة كانت موفقة جداً *
*بصراحة فوق الرائعة*

*وفوتها عليا *
*ال أية أنا كنت عايز أجاوب *
*الله عليك يا روك*​*سلام*


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*حبيبي امير ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Twin (12 أكتوبر 2006)

*حبيبي روك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي حبيبي روك*



My Rock قال:


> *حبيبي امير ربنا يباركك*


 
*بجد أنا مستهلش الحب دة وكمان دعوة ربنا يخليك*
*بس بجد ومن غير مجاملة *
*أجابتك رائعة*
*:36_1_11: :754rn: :36_1_11:*​*سلام*​


----------



## احب المسلمين وبس (13 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> المسيح ذكر في العهد القديم بلفظة المسيا




ما الدليل على ان المسيا هو المسيح لو سمحت




> مع الجدير بالذكر ان يسوع معناها





> الله يخلص






الله يخلص وماذا يهم معنى اسم المسيح 








> حكمه:
> لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق اش7:9


 


هذا كلام موجه لكل بيت داود اين ادعاء انه فقط للمسيح يسوع 
تحديدا 



> مكان ولادته:





> اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل مي2:5


 

لا اجد ذكر لاسم يسوع بل اسقاط كم من يهودي 

ولد في بيت لحم كيف نعلم ان المقصود به هو يسوع 



> وقت مجيئه:
> فاعلم و افهم انه من خروج الامر لتجديد اورشليم و بنائها الى المسيح الرئيس سبعة اسابيع و اثنان و ستون اسبوعا يعود و يبنى سوق و خليج في ضيق الازمنة دا25:9


 

ايضا اسقاط وادعاء اين هو اسم يسوع لا اجدها
ميلاده من عذراء:


> و لكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه اية ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه عمانوئيل اش14:7




عمانوئيل = يسوع 

عمانوئيل = الرب كان معنا 
يسوع كما قلت معنى اسمه = الله يخلص

الرب معنا     لاتساوي    الله يخلص 



> و غيرها الكثير (حوالي 300 نبوءة)


 

وكلها اسقاط او ادعاء ولا يوجد اسم  يسوع حرفيا 

في العهد القديم  فمن هو يسوع 
R][/SIZE] 

متى 22


> Mat 22:41  وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:
> Mat 22:42  «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».
> Mat 22:43  قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً:
> Mat 22:44  قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟
> ...


 


يقول الرب لربي اذا هناك الهين فاذا كان المسيح 

احدهما كما يدعى فمن الثاني وانتم تقولون ان الاب والابن والروح المقدس

شيء واحد ....؟؟؟؟؟  !!!!!!  فمن هو الرب الثاني 



> Mat 24:5  فَإِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ: أَنَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.



بس هاي ممكن ايكون خيط وينقضه ان العهد القديم 

يصف المسيح بانه مزيل للامم بشفتيه في حين ان يسوع 

صلب من قبل الرومان بامر اليهود ولم يكن قوي وجبار ليزيل احد




> Mat 26:63  وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟»
> Mat 26:64  قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ».


 


ولم لم يقل انه هو المسيح لماذا يغطي نفسه

قال لهم سيأتي على سحاب السماء ابن الانسان

وهل اتى يسوع على سحاب في اي جزء من العهد الجديد ذكر 

ذلك ؟؟!!!




> سلام و نعمة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2006)

احب المسلمين وبس قال:


> ما الدليل على ان المسيا هو المسيح لو سمحت




الدلائل التي وضعت جزء منها وهي مكان ولادته و طريقة ولادته (من العذراء)  و رتبته و فدائه و حتى القرعة على ملابسة ككما جاء في المزامير كنبوءة 
بعدين لفظة المسيا تعني المسيح او الملك الممسوح






الله يخلص وماذا يهم معنى اسم المسيح 
 

معنى اسم المسيح يدل على الوهيته و خلاصه, فهو من اسمه انه الله يخلص, اي يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم 
متى 20:1ـ23 ، "يا يوسف ابن داود‍ لا تخف أن تأتي بمريم عروسك إلى بيتك، لأن الذي هو حبلى به إنما هو من الروح القدس. فستلد ابناً, وأنت تسميه يسوع، لانه هو الذي يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم". 











> هذا كلام موجه لكل بيت داود اين ادعاء انه فقط للمسيح يسوع
> تحديدا


 
عزيزي
ركز معاي شوي النص يقول:
لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق اش7:9 

اي بصيغة المفرد لا الجمع و لا يخص كل بيت داود, بل يخص المسيح فقط و هذا ما اعلنه المسيح في متى 22
Mat 22:41 وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: 
Mat 22:42 «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». 
Mat 22:43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: 
Mat 22:44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ 
Mat 22:45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» 
Mat 22:46 فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً. 


 


> لا اجد ذكر لاسم يسوع بل اسقاط كم من يهودي
> 
> ولد في بيت لحم كيف نعلم ان المقصود به هو يسوع


 

النص الكامل يقول:
  «أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».

و المسيح نفسه قال انه ازلي و انه الالف و الياء و انه موجود اصلا قبل ابراهيم!

في شخص او نبي اخر بيكون ازلي؟
بالطبع لا فالازلية هي لله وحده






> ميلاده من عذراء:
> 
> 
> عمانوئيل = يسوع
> ...


 

اولا, انت تجاهلت نبوءة انه يولد من العذراء فالمسيح هو الوحيد المولود من عذراء, فلا يوجد اي شك انه هو المسيا

اما عن اسم يسوع و عمانئويل فالسيد المسيح له اسماء عديدة في العهد الجديد و القديم
و معنى عمانئويل الله معنانا, انه فعلا تجسد الله و صار وسطنا









> يقول الرب لربي اذا هناك الهين فاذا كان المسيح
> 
> احدهما كما يدعى فمن الثاني وانتم تقولون ان الاب والابن والروح المقدس
> 
> شيء واحد ....؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!! فمن هو الرب الثاني


 
الفكر البشري لا يمكنه أن يعرف مساواة الآب للابن إن لم يعلن الروح القدس لنا هذه  الحقيقة. والسيد المسيح كشف هذا أن الروح القدس هو الذي أعلن ذلك لداود (مت ٤٣:٢٢)
قال= تشير لمسرة الآب بعمل الابن . الرب لربي = تشير لمساواة الآب للابن، فالابن سيجلس على نفس المستوى مع الآب . والابن بلاهوته مُلكه أزلى أبدي . ولكننا هنا نفهم أن الكلام عن الناسوت، فبعد أن أكمل تدبير تجسده الخلاصي وقام وصعد للسموات جلس عن يمين العظمة
(عب ٣:١ ). وكلمة اليمين = تشير للقوة والكرامة والمجد الذي حصل عليهما المسيح بجسده . فالناسوت المتحد باللاهوت صار في كرامة فنسجد له بلاهوته غير المنفصل عن ناسوته.

*ترقب المسيح وهو يعلّم في الهيكل فرصة اجتماع الفريسيين ليمتحنهم كما امتحنوه، فطلب منهم تفسير هذه الآية في مزامير داود: »قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: »اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي« (مزمور 110:1). هنا تُكلِّم العزة الإلهية شخصاً يسميه ربَّه. وهذا الشخص حسب تفسير اليهود جميعاً هو المسيح، وفي ذات الوقت هو المسيح ابن داود. فكيف يكون بشراً محضاً، ويكون ربَّ داود وابن داود في الوقت نفسه؟ لا يحل هذه المعضلة إلا القول بطبيعة المسيح المزدوجة التي تجعله رب داود من جهة لاهوته، وابن داود من جهة ناسوته، وهذا هو الوصف الذي يطلقه سفر الرؤيا على المسيح »أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ« (رؤيا 22:16). فبما أنهم ينكرون لاهوته لم يستطع أحد أن يردّ بكلمة. فأسكت جميع معانديه وأسعد الجمع الكثير بكلامه. ويناسب هنا أن نذكر الشهادة التي قدمها سابقاً رسل خصومه الفريسيين بقولهم: »لم يتكلم قط إنسان هكذا مثلُ هذا الإنسان«. ويؤيد العدد الذي لا يُحصى من الذين سعدوا بكلامه من ذلك الوقت إلى يومنا هذا. *​ 






> بس هاي ممكن ايكون خيط وينقضه ان العهد القديم
> 
> يصف المسيح بانه مزيل للامم بشفتيه في حين ان يسوع
> 
> صلب من قبل الرومان بامر اليهود ولم يكن قوي وجبار ليزيل احد


 
صحيح المسيح صلب, لكنه قام و صعد للسماء و سيرجع ليتمم ايضا ما ثبل عنه في العهد القديم








> ولم لم يقل انه هو المسيح لماذا يغطي نفسه


 

مهو مشكلتك تسأل للسؤال فقط
اذا قارناها مع ما قاله المسيح في مرقس 14

Mar 14:61  أَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً وَلَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضاً: «أَأَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ؟» 
Mar 14:62  فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ».  




> قال لهم سيأتي على سحاب السماء ابن الانسان
> 
> وهل اتى يسوع على سحاب في اي جزء من العهد الجديد ذكر
> 
> ذلك ؟؟!!!


 
هذا ما سيحصل في المستقبل بمجئ المسيح الثاني

سلام و نعمة


----------

